
Assume 8 SCOTUS justices. How to avoid Bush vs. Gore and secure voting machines? - afarrell
Assume<p>1. A US Supreme Court Justice dies and a replacement is not confirmed before November.<p>2. A few US states like Florida have a sizable number of elderly registered voters die before November.<p>3. A state actor is motivated to tamper with voting machine software in a way that is:<p>- Obvious to Democrats who are biased to believe that Russia wants to help Trump win.<p>- Invisible to Republicans who are biased to believe this &quot;hacking&quot; is a hoax by Democrats.<p>In a world of &quot;filter-bubbles&quot; and with current vulnerabilities of vote-counting software[1], can we design a system which can prevent a division in belief in the legitimacy of the 2020 election?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;story&#x2F;voting-village-results-hacking-decade-old-bugs&#x2F;
======
blacksqr
If the Supreme Court doesn't reach a majority decision on anything, then the
decision of the relevant appeals court stands, in this case probably the DC
Circuit Court of Appeals.

~~~
afarrell
That is a good point. So at least there is _a_ default decision. I am still
concerned about it being seen as authoritative enough, but it does also
increase the likelihood that SCOTUS would align around an existing decision.

------
ComputerGuru
Can we keep this kind of poisonous mind game off of HN?

~~~
afarrell
What do you mean by poisonous mind game?

